# please post !



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Russ, I totally agree with you. Putting up posts and adding your opinions and comments are what will keep this board alive. The owner of this board is footing the bill so we can enjoy the communication. Without a good number of active members how can he try to attract sponsorship ? And how long can we expect him to continue to dig in his pockets ? Please post guys !I am not B!tch!ng, I am requesting, thanks everyone.


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

Sand Flea has plenty of extra cash, anyone who has an underwater cell phone & can afford to fall on the rocks must be loaded with money!He even takes people out to show off his cell phone!!! Do you ever fish Flea?


----------



## D Powell (Mar 21, 2000)

I don't know what you are agreeing with Andy but you are correct that sponsors and advertisers want to see "traffic". Posts are not the whole story for a successful web site. To attract visitors another key is "content". The web pages must change on a fairly regular basis. The content may have changed underneath but a casual visitor will tend move on if it looks like the page hasn't changed for months and months.

Speaking frankly but with kindness, the picture of the guy turning those plugs on the front page should have been changed months ago. I've designed and still manage quite a few sites (not all fishing related) and the key is changing the _visible_ content. 

I hope this site can survive, it is an attractive, well thought out site with a great core of regulars. As you know I do recommend this site to others and post this URL on other boards - so I am not being critical without offering solutions.

You got a new hotspot? Stick that location on the front page, a regular catches a big fish somewhere? Put it on the front page. Post more pictures on the front page, heck I'll even send you pony pictures or something if you like. 

Change! Change! Change!

Good luck to pierandsurf.com!

Dave


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Hey DP, Russ posted a reply on Fleas circus act at the Narrows. I might be able to slip over your way Friday the 10th. Do you think it would be worth my drive ? Thanks buddy.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yeah Sandflea, I could change reels and try to snap cast with my crappy conventional reel. Then you could take a pic of the nasty nest I'll surely get and you can put it on the front page with the heading "Bird's Nest GOT YOU DOWN?" and have a short story about learning how to thumb a conventional reel.

I'm just joking. But ANDY said to post. I post therefore I am.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

all good points. keep them posts coming!
I recommend this site at least once a week on other boards when folks want to know about VA and MD surf fishing. I know some folks come read, but please post also.
-give a fishing report, whether you do good or get skunked.
-talk about something you learned on your last trip (conditions, tides, etc)
-ask questions--everyone you see here in this thread is always willing to provide help and insight, take advantage of it!

stepping off the soapbox now...........
all you guys are great!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Something I learned this week is be careful where you step if Flea has beeen in the area !


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, talk about getting your chops busted!









Dave, you're completely right about home page content. Problem is, I simply don't have the time to churn out a lot of articles on a consistent basis and I've found very few people who are willing to write for the site. Without the big bucks to pay a lot of writers to consistently send in material, it's very tough to keep that stuff fresh. But I'll make more of an attempt at changing things up.

I knew I shouldn't have told that Kent Narrows story....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

To write, what must one do? I might enjoy doing it on the side--no charge of course









And yes, I did pass English (it's actually on eof my better subjects).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

and typing apparently isn't (see typo in above post).


----------



## D Powell (Mar 21, 2000)

You're the man, sand flea! You should've put THAT story on the front page! 

No chop busting meant and like Dr. Bubba, I send people this way. I have the same trouble with content. It's hard work and time consuming. I did manage to get a excerpt of a surf casting story from an outdoor writer - for just exposure and proper credit.

If I can help, let me know. (no charge)

Dave 


Andy,
Stripers are moving in, lots of Blue fish around. Good Luck to you and your gang, I'm going to Hatteras this weekend to harrass other people's Bluefish. 

[This message has been edited by D Powell (edited 11-01-2000).]


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Husky: I'm glad you caught that typo before the rest of us did.

("Hukt on fonniks wurkt four me!") j/k

I'd love to have you write something. Send me an e-mail and we'll discuss topics. And god forbid I ever make any money off this site, I will be able to pay decent rates.

[This message has been edited by sand flea (edited 11-01-2000).]


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Best of luck DP !


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Dave: I know everyone was offering suggestions--no offense at all. The things that have helped this site the most have come from people who wrote in with suggestions. In fact, I think the first one came from Dr. Bubba about a year ago (just checked the logs--the site became a year old Oct. 20). So suggest away!
And I'd be more than happy to put up any content you can come up with...how about an article on how to properly operate a 4x4 on the beach?

Speaking of, I'll be in your neck of the woods this weekend looking for some of those stripers. Good luck in Hatteras!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

I'd love to see Longcaster write an article on getting more distance from casting. I could write an article on how to p!ss off your fellow fishermen.


----------



## D Powell (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm not a writer by any stretch of the imagination so I'll just start sending stuff to you and you can decide if the cat will lick it up or not.

Can I just send it to the feedback email address? 

Ok....

Part I
..it was a dark and stormy night and the sea was angry, like Husky with a huge backlash and a trout tapping at the useless tangled line... I heard a cell phone plantively ringing in the windswept distance. 'How odd, I says to myself, I thought I threw that far enough out?! Drat! she knows I'm here... The phone seemed to ring louder above the crashing of the waves, I began to scream...

to be continued...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Get down DP, lmao you are the man.


----------



## south paw (Oct 31, 2000)

Talk about traffic I make one post and look what got started. Sorry for sitting by the sidelines I'll try and do better. This is a great board I live in VA but do most of my fishing around Hatteras. Till next time Loren AKA South paw


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

If you check out any of the other sites for fishing news almost all the news is what they are selling. This site has more real info on what and where the fish are biteing and everyone here gives great advise.I check for posts every day and have learned alot about hooks & rigs, baits, ect. If you don't have a 25' boat or fish the cbbt this is the only place to get good reports! Thanks Flea


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

This board is really getting good now. If you go back to last years reports you can find out what to expect in fishing. Almots a year old!!!!!


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Wow I make a post and leave for a few days and look what happens! Sounds like I got some good dialogue going though. Flea I'd love to help write some stuff but my college years are just so blurry. If your willing to proof read and edit maybe we can work something out. I'm off a few charters this weekend. Hoping to get a double digit trout. Wish me luck, the guy I'm going out with caught a 12 lber last week! So whats this I hear about Cut-BAit cathing a big Striper?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Sandflea,
So what does it take to be a webmaster?
What are your monthly cost?
How much bandwidth do you use per day, week,
and month?
How about upkeep, you already hinted to the illusion of time comsuming?
I thought about designing my own webpage, any suggestions? Thanks for the tips!
Longcaster


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 3, 2000)

Hey,
I am new to the internet, other than e-mail, but have been getting wet in the surf for a while now.
I fish the Delaware shore and Assateague, and am interested in fishing reports from anyone about any surf fishing within 2-3 hrs drive of Wilmington. 

Thanks in advance!!


------------------
Chris S


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

WOW There's alot of lurker out there so glad to see them posting keep it coming So where can I get one of those underwater cell phones bet they come in handy when u dropped them in the water huh? (LMAO) 

Hey Flea if I can be of any help in writting some stuff for u since r to busy testing out your underwate cell phone (free of course)

OUT4THEBIG1


----------

